# Installer distribution linux comptabile ibook g3 dual usb



## h4ck3rs (19 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour j'ai déja demander de l'aide au part avant sur le forum mais jevais supprimer l'ancien poste pour faire place a celui ci 

j'ai un ibook sans systeme d'exploitation mais je veux installer dans la mesure du possible d'installer uniquement ubuntu ou un autre linux.

je sais juste qu'il me faut une distribution powerpc mais rien ne marche debian netinstal na pas booter. de plus seul le apple hardware teste a booter pour me dire qu'il voyé pas de disque dur ^^ .

j'aimerai savoir si des personne on déja installer ubuntu ou tou autre linux sur un dual usb et si possible m'aider car je désespère :'(

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

C bon pour le moral ca personne ne me répond :'(


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2009)

Selon des infos obtenues lors de JDLL à Villeurbanne ce week-end il semblerait qu'une Fedora 11 PPC existe et fonctionne sous un iBook de 500 Mhz, 512 Mo de Ram avec Xfce en lieu et place de Gnome ou Kde.

Pour plus de renseignements va zieuter dans le forum traitant des distributions gnu/linux.

A+


----------



## Euskadi65 (24 Octobre 2009)

je serais intéressé par le résultat car je suis dans le même cas que toi sauf que j'ai OS 9.1 dessus et il à pas l'air de première fraicheur


----------



## claud (24 Octobre 2009)

Ça marche ainsi sur un G4; peut-être sur un G3 ?

Prens là Ubuntu 6.10 :
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/
http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/edgy/MD5SUMS

(7.04 et 7.10 ne bootait même pas en live sur mon iBook G4)

  Copie d'un de mes anciens messages :
"J'ai installé en février ubuntu sur un iBook G4 selon cette procédure:

Tu partitionnes avec Utilitaire de disques Apple en
-une partition mac os étendu journalisé sur laquelle tu clones ton clone de sauvegarde
-une partition "espace libre" sur laquelle tu installes ubuntu 6.10 (pour ppc) en assisté
(sur le plus grand espace disponible).
Puis tu mets à jour vers 7.04 ; 7.10 et 8.04.
Cela marche fort bien. Je l'ai fait sur un iBook G4 en fevrier.
Pour booter tu appuies sur la touche Alt et tu choisis l'os."

Bonne chance...

Mais j'ai conscience que ton cas est bien différent.


----------



## Euskadi65 (25 Octobre 2009)

Dans mon cas le mutli boot ca serait chaud car mon ibook n'a que 10 Go de disque dur lol


----------



## claud (25 Octobre 2009)

certes mais grave déjà ubuntu 6.10 et tente de booter avec ?

installe Panther sur 6 Go et ubuntu sur 4 ?


----------



## Euskadi65 (26 Octobre 2009)

j'ai pas les cd d'install, et j'essaye toujours de me procurer les originaux car impossible de trouver sur le net


----------

